# Thinkin bout a new pellet rifle.. Any opinions.



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Currently have a gamo 440 hunter .177 1000fps but it old and want something newer/bigger. I see now they have a nitro piston vs. the ole' spring piston.. Are they more quiet. Also caliber thinkin .20 or .22 but haven't ruled out .25. Will be mainly for target and squirrels but really wanna get a crow with it.. Also any places/or sites for used air rifles? Checked armslist but there's no air rifle catogory thanks guys


----------



## Mi500 (Jan 19, 2011)

fowlpursuit said:


> Currently have a gamo 440 hunter .177 1000fps but it old and want something newer/bigger. I see now they have a nitro piston vs. the ole' spring piston.. Are they more quiet. Also caliber thinkin .20 or .22 but haven't ruled out .25. Will be mainly for target and squirrels but really wanna get a crow with it.. Also any places/or sites for used air rifles? Checked armslist but there's no air rifle catogory thanks guys


I don't know a lot about them but I do know Williams gunsight has a few used pellet guns for sale


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

It's a 77 cal. It's a shooter. The cost is up there but it is really accurate. Give them a look.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.pyramydair.com/

This site has a ton of info & should help you make your decision. I have an RWS / Diana 48 in 22 cal. It's a great gun, but you can get better with the newer nitro systems out there now. JMHO - for hunting I would stick to the higher calibers just because you can get heavier pellets & get more knockdown power. Whatever you get, shoot the heaviest pellet that gives you decent groups. I use Benjamin Crow Magnum (hollow point 18.3 grains). Good Luck

PS Usually the scopes & mounts that come with all of the packages are JUNK. You will likely get good groups when you first mount them, but after a hundred shots the mounts or scope or both will loosen or break. I would budget an extra 50-60$ for a good scope & mounts.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Are you anywhere near Dryden? Get ahold of Precision Airgun & Supply.
http://www.precisionairgunsandsupplies.com/


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a Benjamin Trail NP .22

Love it!

Check them out. Bought mine online for $170. Worth every penny!

John


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Are you anywhere near Dryden? Get ahold of Precision Airgun & Supply.
> http://www.precisionairgunsandsupplies.com/


They're the place to shop.......lots of high end toys to play with.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Good golly.. Some of them guns are super cool.. But holy smokes... 1000$-2500 is a touch outa my price range because if I came home with one of those I would have a lot of lawyer fees to pay for the divorce that would surely follow. Very cool though.. Yes the Benjamin is one of my picks as well. Also lookin at the " jim Shockey' model though i've read some bad reviews on it. The other that's holding my interest is the gamo whisper with IGT... There's definatly a lot more out there now than 14 yrs ago when I got mine.. Good greif


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

fowlpursuit said:


> Also lookin at the " jim Shockey' model though i've read some bad reviews on it.


I haven't heard the best of reviews about the black powder substitute he endorses either. He probably doesn't even use the powder he himself endorses... and his name being on an airgun box might be a surprise that his publicist / agent hasn't informed him about yet, lol.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

The powders junk. Just like most things now days your better of buying products that aren't celeb endorsements. Aka slapping a pretty sticker on junk.
Jmo

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Williams Gunsight had maybe 10 used ones on hand today. Gamo, Beeman and RWS come to mind.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Check out the Benjamin Discovery also, it is an entry level precharged pneumatic.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

How are the pre charged guns as far as accuracy and noise. Also how much does a pump the re charge them cost? And how many shots can I expect to get on one charge? And does it need to be discharged all the way every time before putting it away?


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Thinkin I might settle on the umarex octane .22 .. 1050 w/lead gas piston and silencing mechanism and haven't found any complaints about the trigger which nearly every other air rifle gets. And at 219$ its priced to sell


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

RWS Diana in .177.. A smoker. Rats, squirrels, *****, poof they gone..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure on scopes that you get one that is compatible with air guns. Energy is going downrange and not recoil as is in a rifle scope. Don't know your location , but i got set up at 'On Target' in Kzoo. Olympic team shooters. Another issue about quiet/silencers on pellet guns. They're illegal in Michigan. Found that out when I was doing my research. OK, put my hard hat on..


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Diana is pretty much identical to the gamo I currently have. The rws 48 is nice but price is high and still a springer. I'm looking for gas piston .22


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well good golly.. Your right anything with a silencer can't come to michigan.. On a pellet rifle?!? Good golly a bit ridiculous I think


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

A "real trapper" in MI uses a .22, a ball bat, or a heel! Just saying!


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Are they still making the BSA break bbl? I have one in a .22cal and love it.


x2 on being sure you get a scope designed for an airgun. Regular rifle scopes can have crosshairs get broken as some are only reinforced for recoil not the recoil/forward impact of an airgun.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> How are the pre charged guns as far as accuracy and noise. Also how much does a pump the re charge them cost? And how many shots can I expect to get on one charge? And does it need to be discharged all the way every time before putting it away?


Fowl,

Most of the questions you have about specific pnuematics can be answered very well here. 

http://www.airguns.net

Reading your other posts tends to make me feel you may not be ready to spend just yet the additional $250 to set up the pneumatic with a quality tank, regulator and discharge gauges. All the better, the additional equipments resale value stinks. Its a niche market. 
I, for years, learned to appreciate the higher end springers before buying my Evanics. I had a tricked out 25 caliber Beeman Kodiak Magnum for over 25 years which took literally hundreds of squirrels, dozens of rabbits and numerous ***** cleanly. 

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

fowlpursuit said:


> Thinkin I might settle on the umarex octane .22 .. 1050 w/lead gas piston and silencing mechanism and haven't found any complaints about the trigger which nearly every other air rifle gets. And at 219$ its priced to sell


What ever you get, let me know what you think about it. I've been thinking about getting a new one myself. Bought a Gamo Hunter when they first came out, but its worn out. I was looking at some RWS models. Really liked the 460 model in .22cal, but it has a $500+ price tag!


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Will do crittergitter. Looks like michigan laws will prevent me from getting the umarex octane kinda crappy. No other guns with that preformance at that price. So looking like the benjamin trail np is gonna get the nod.. Still searching though.. I'll report when I purchase


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I have shot and highly recommend the Benjamin Marauder. Extremely quiet, very accurate, and surprisingly(to me) powerful. I don't own one but have shot it numerous times. I have never been disappointed. 

Loomisfun


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I always had a Sheridan Blue Streak when I was a kid. I loved the thing but can`t remember what happened to it. I bought my second in the 1980`s and it has never shot right with the iron sights. Go figure.

If I was buying today there is no way I`d get nitrogen. Constant pain in the rear unless you get a big tank and fill your own. I went through that with c02 and nitro when we spent our time paint balling. Never again.


----------



## mooneye (Feb 24, 2008)

I love my Dina .177


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well after much debate and reading every review available I mad my decision. My criteria was -High velocity-.22cal-decent scope-accurate-under $300.
My decision was between the umarex octane and the benjiman trail np xL. Though the octane is a bit cheaper and a little faster it still seemed a lil cheap the front sight is junk and I guess the way they ship it it needs a breach seal right out of the box. And searching for aftermarket parts/replacement parts proved challenging. I believe the umarex is made by RWS but not certain. So I decided the give the benjamin a shot. Very pretty and unique wood stock, chrone'd at 950 with 14.3 g lead pellets, comes with a sling, scope is decent trigger has room for improvement but gonna get a GRT III trigger and drop that in anyway. At 289.99 it's a lil more than I'd hoped to spend but it's the one that one me over and crossman has a good costomer service reputation. Will report when I get it and shart shooting.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice. Hope it works out good for you!


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I just bought a RWS model 48 in .22 cal from http://www.pyramydair.com/
Its a fixed barrel side cocking model. The German quality is excellent on this rifle, extremely accurate as well. I researched air rifles for a long time and decided on this "springer" after talking with several techs who explained that this design is still superior in terms of durability to the newer gas cyl designs now being produced.
Do some research on the web and make your decision based on it. Good luck.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Drhunter, you do any small game hunting with it or plan to?


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmmmm yes the 48 is a good gun. Haven't spoke to any techs but the springer dominating over the the nitro piston surprises me.. What were. Some of the reasons givin for this? All research and reviews I've done have pointed to the nitro piston being superior... Curious now


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I got it today! And what a fine peice of machinery it is.. Looked great out off the box and after ALOT of cleaning the barrel.(patches were black) I got it clean. Lok tite'd the scope on and fired some shots. At 5 yards my shots were all one hole 3 inches left and 1 inch low. I was pleasantly surprised that the gun was far more quiet than my gamo 440 in .177. I def think I made a good decision.


----------

